# Getting some new boots, need help with flex



## mptappan (Aug 21, 2010)

Hey, I've been riding with some 09 DC Status boots for the past two seasons and they are too small now and very beat up from two seasons of use. I thought they were great but im looking for something a little less stiff. I liked the dual boa but im fine with traditional laces or speed laces.

I ride mostly park but some groomers and trees and I think i want something thats medium- stiff or medium flex but wont get too soft cause ill be riding 30 or 40 days this season. I've been looking at DC Judges, Ride FULs, Ride RFLs, Nikes, Celsius and some others. I was wondering which ones of these have the flex I want and which ones are best.

Also if it helps I have Burton P1.1 bindings but will probably be getting some Unions. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Ballistic (Aug 31, 2009)

Dc judge or k2 maysis. The 2011 status are softer than 2010. Burton ion,, nice but expensive.


----------



## --bigtime-- (Sep 10, 2010)

DC Judges for dual BOA.
32 Lashed for traditional laced and then just don't go crazy tight on the top 2/3 eyeholes when tying.


----------

